# Dubioses Paket aus China?



## Fenrix (11. April 2017)

Hey, 

ich hoffe das passt ihr irgendwie rein: 

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mir einige Sachen von Aliexpress (mit Kreditkarte) und Gearbest (mit Paypal) gekauft.

Darunter ein paar Spielzeuge (Fidget Cubes und Spinner), Audio-Kabel und ein paar In-Ears von 'Knowledge Zenith' (die Abkürzung wird im Forum wohl blockiert ^^).

Heute sind dann 3 Pakete angekommen. 
Im ersten waren die Audio-Kabel, im zweiten die In-Ears.

Das dritte war ein komisch wirkender silberner Umschlag, wo man direkt gefühlt hat, dass Kleidung drin ist.
Aufgemacht und raus kommen zwei Damen-Unterhemden ö.Ä. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab erst gedacht meine Kreditkarte wäre "gehackt" worden, aber konnte weder bei Paypal noch auf meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung etwas Auffälliges feststellen. Es wurden lediglich die Sachen abgebucht, die ich auch wirklich gekauft habe. 

Habt ihr schonmal was Ähnliches bei einem Kauf von irgendeinem China-Seller erlebt? 

Auf der einen Seite kann ich zwar keine Abbuchung zu diesen hinreißenden Stücken finden, auf der anderen Seite kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, warum mir irgendein Shop aus Spaß so einen Mist schicken sollte. 
Hab schon versucht diesen Händler zu googeln, aber da kam nichts bei raus. 

Vllt. kennt ihr ja Ähnliches.


Grüße


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. April 2017)

Da is wohl schlich und einfach etwas ins falsche Paket gekommen, passiert... kommt auch bei Amazon, Quelle oder Otto hin und wieder vor, selbst bei sehr "aufälligen" Gegenständen wie Kühlschränken oä, selbst schon erlebt, dazu brauchts kein "Chinahändler".


----------



## Seeefe (11. April 2017)

Reklamieren und gut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fenrix (11. April 2017)

Gut, dann denk ich mir da nichts weiter bei. Hatte etwas Sorgen, weil eine Bekannte mal Probleme mit ihrer Kreditkarte hatte und ihr dann auch so ein Mist geschickt wurde. 
Mal beim Support nachgefragt und meine eigentliche Bestellung, die noch fehlt, ist auch auf dem Weg. 

Die Klamotten wurden dann wohl zusätzlich an mich irgendwie verschickt (von wem auch immer die jetzt kommen).


----------



## mardsis (11. April 2017)

Bei Chinabestellungen kommt so etwas tatsächlich öfter vor, habe mal eine günstige USB 3.0 PCI-E x1 Karte bestellt, und eine uralte Soundkarte bekommen, darauf den Verkäufer gefragt und sie haben Ersatz rausgeschickt. Kam wieder eine alte Soundkarte an, aber anderes Modell  Danach habe ich es aufgegeben, so wichtig waren mit die 3,5€ dann doch nicht, wobei die meist sogar danach noch sehr kulant sind.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. April 2017)

Das ist üblich, wenn man bei China läden bestellt, da läuft das etwas anders. Ich bestelle nur im äußersten notfall(wenn es die Sachen in DE nirgends gibt) bei Aliexpress und Co.


----------

